# Probe(s) into chamber mod



## hawgheaven (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay, I got bored, my mind went on overload, so I decided I needed to fix my digital thermometer cable entry problem into the chamber on my CG. I hated running the cables through the lid and body lip... it made the lid lift up and leak, plus the cables get kinked. Well here's my solution, with little to no smoke/heat leakage:

First, a 13/16 hole cut into the chamber body, just below the lip








Here's a couple of shots of the piece I used:













Unit installed:







I used a 1/2" NM/SE (UF) Cable Connector #49092 at Lowes. I had to shorten the body of it about 1/16" or so, and shortened the rubber seal inside about 1/8". This gave me the ability to tighten the unit against the body. 

I ran 4 cables through there after installing it with no problem at all. I think this is gonna work out great!

Stay tuned...


----------



## mossymo (Nov 17, 2007)

HawgHeaven
Nice mod, I remember our conversation and that you were planning on coming up with a fix. Good job !!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Mossy, and it only cost me $1.92 and less than an hour of my time! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW, I located it centrally from end to end.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 17, 2007)

Here's a shot of four probe cables running through the "grommet"...


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 17, 2007)

HawhHeaven, that's a smooth looking mod you performed. Real pro looking job!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Rich! A walk thru Lowes' electrical isle helped me... I have been thinking of how I wanted to do this...


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Great mod  ...  that's using the ole noggin.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks cajun! Nice thing about this is it can be used on any type smoker, and it is cheap and easy (kinda like me... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thinkin' about it,  think I got some of those in the garage...


----------



## walking dude (Nov 18, 2007)

man i am missing the concept of the the seal.......i SEE it........but and i have seen this type of conduit connnectors........but NOT the rubber seal part of it



d88de


----------



## ajthepoolman (Nov 18, 2007)

Can you post the part numbers?


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 18, 2007)

ajthepoolman: here's the part: 1/2" NM/SE (UF) Cable Connector #49092 at Lowes

Dude: It is a weatherproof seal in it's former life... I figured with the oval opening in the rubber being just a tad bigger than the probe cables, I won't have any leakage from the chamber.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 18, 2007)

kewl........thankx dude


d88de


----------



## gramason (Nov 18, 2007)

Great mod, i'll be going to Lowes in the morning.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 18, 2007)

Here's what it looks like in the package... just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## rip (Nov 18, 2007)

It's a connector for a rubber cord to a junction box. Great mod, think I'll have to do mine. Thanks!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 18, 2007)

Glad to help! I just went to Lowes and bought a couple more, one for the ECB and the other for a future project...


----------



## mossymo (Nov 18, 2007)

In this case HawgHeaven was thinking both inside and outside of the box, great job !!!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 18, 2007)

Great idea Hawg ... we don't have Lowe's here, so help out a dumb Canuck, would that part be found in the TV cable section or plumbing?


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 18, 2007)

I found it in the electrical section... let me know if you can't get one, I'll get one for you and ship it to ya'...


----------



## teacup13 (Nov 18, 2007)

i believe they are sold at Home Hardware as well, just look in the electrical section... home depot has them as well.... 

if u cant find these particular ones u could use cord seal connectors which are basically the same except they tighten around the object inside of the connector as u tighten it


----------



## richtee (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey HAwg..if the rubber don't hold out <my only question due to heat> Scrape it out and fill connector with Hi temp silicone with a oil coated pencil thru it. Slip out the pencil after silicone is cured, and there ya go.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know how the rubber will hold up, but I think it will be okay. It was designed for outdoor nasties, so I'm hoping it will hold up. If not, that's a great idea Rich... Thanks!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Hawg ... I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## squeezy (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, I found the connector at our Home Depot ... we have to buy a package with 2 in it for a mere $6.62 CDN ... so, I decided to wait until Xmas when we go to Oshkosh to visit my wife's daughter and buy one there. I won't need it until the spring 'cause my offset is at the lake not at home ... no hurry!
Thanks for the offer of sending one though Hawg ... much appreciated!


----------



## wavector (Nov 22, 2007)

I use a cork I found at a garage sale, 10 for .25, and cut a slot down the length to the middle. It works great for me.

You could drill a hole in the middle big enough to allow the probe to go through, and for multiple probes maybe drill a 5/16" or 3/8" hole. Hope this helps anyone. Pop a cork on a bottle of wine.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 22, 2007)

Gramason bought me one and I got another. Now I just have to mount them to the smokers.Great idea and thanks.


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice post!  I've been lookin' for something to put my thermocouples through.  One of them is 1/4" thick due to the stainless armour.  I think I'll try what you did with larger diameters.  Also, I need to be able to cut the seal in half because one of my sensors has an oven clip; so it's really big, and the cable is small.  Think it would still seal as 2 halves?


----------



## richtee (Nov 23, 2007)

Goop it with the Hi-temp silicone I mentioned earlier to re-join.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 23, 2007)

Neat idea Hawg aren't those things galvinaized though?


----------



## squeezy (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh my God! ... I think Mom is right! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Edit: Irrelevant works for me!


----------



## richtee (Nov 23, 2007)

Irrelevant. The whole galv thing is moot at the temps smoking is done. Just don't allow food contact, and don't use it for a fire grate. I posted a few references on this a while back.  I'll see if I can dig 'em up.


----------



## richtee (Nov 23, 2007)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...87726#poststop


----------

